# Where Business Class = First Class



## NS VIA FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

VIA recently renamed “VIA-1” to “Business Class” but for someone more familiar with Amtrak……Business Class on VIA is closer to the service you would find in Acela First Class.

Seating is 2+2 on the LRC equipment and 2+1 in the Renaissance cars (click here for 360 deg. photos)

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/medi...ness/index.html

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/medi...lass/index.html

Wi-Fi is offered and is currently complementary. On the Renaissance trains there is a lounge in the service car where you can enjoy an after dinner drink.

I was working in the Ottawa area for a couple of weeks and with some vacation time to use-up, decided to make it a long weekend and head for the Winter Carnival in Quebec City. I had a VIA upgrade coupon which gave me a Business Class ticket for about the same price as coach.

I left work at noon for a quick OC Transpo bus ride to the Ottawa Station. Ottawa has a system of “Transitways” throughout the city reserved for buses only. Stations along the transitways are more like what you would expect for a light-rail system than a bus stop……Here’s OC Transpo’s “Train” station at VIA Rail.

















I was in the station about 15 minutes before boarding began for VIA #634, the 12:45 train to Montreal so I just waited in the Panorama Lounge…….coffee, soft drinks, newspapers, etc for Business Class passengers.

Today’s train was a 4 car LRC consist which included a Business Class car hauled by a GE P42. VIA offers Business Class cars on most trains operating in the Corridor from Windsor through Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal to Quebec City……some of the busier runs even operate with two cars.






Service began before we even left the station……first a basket of snacks and pretzels was passed around followed by drink orders……Next hot towels to freshen up then a hot lunch. Here’s the menu……I have the beef:

_Appetizer_

_Szechuan duck served with Napa slaw and red chili jam. _

_ _

_Penne Pasta _

_served with grilled vegetables and goat cheese. _

_ _

_or _

_ _

_Barbecued Beef _

_served with Mexican rice and corn fillets._

_ _

_All meals are served with a selection of bread._

_ _

_Dessert_

_Peach Vanilla Cake_

The route to Montreal includes nearly 70 miles of VIA owned track, the former CN Alexandria Subdivision. It’s been extensively re-built and good for a lot of 95>100 mph running. Near Coteau-du-Lac we entered CN’s mainline from Toronto for the remaining 40 miles into Montreal.

I was visiting in Montreal for the evening and before making my way there on the Metro, I took a quick ride out to Deux-Montagnes and back on an AMT electric MU. This line uses the 3 mile Mount Royal Tunnel to exit Central Station towards the north.






The next morning I was back at Central at 7:30. Those waiting in the Panorama lounge were taken down to the train early before the large crowd of coach passengers, probably heading for Winter Carnival, boarded.

Breakfast began with a coffee and tea service followed by an “appetizer” of sliced oranges, melons and grapefruit. Next a hot breakfast. Here’s the menu……I have the Eggs:

_Spinach Feta Tomato Egg Torte_

_with cracked black pepper, roasted turkey sausages and_

_sautéed potatoes with red and green bell peppers._

_ _

_The above is served with seasonal fruit appetizer._

_ _

_or_

_ _

_Fresh Fruit Casserole _

_served with cereal and yogurt_

_ _

_All meals are served with your choice of pastry_

The run up to Quebec City takes just over three hours. I particularly enjoyed the 20 mile stretch between Laurier and Charny where we’re doing a steady 95mph easily passing everything over on adjacent AutoRoute 20. Then it’s across the Quebec Bridge and along the high cliffs above the St Lawrence before winding down into the VIA’s restored Gare du Palais.


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Feb 15, 2010)

Quebec City is a great spot for the history buff……it’s the only walled city north of Mexico and just so interesting to walk along the ramparts and fortifications. The narrow streets enter the old city through gates and are lined with buildings; some dating from the 1600s & 1700s…….this is no Disney re-creation! In summer the streets are filled with outdoor cafes and restaurants and so very European! But step outside of the gates and it’s as modern as any other city of 750,000.
















I was staying at the castle-like Chateau Frontenac, a former Canadian Pacific Railway Hotel (now a Fairmont). It’s located within the walls of the old city and along the boardwalk overlooking the St. Lawrence River. The hotel was very busy and seamed to be the focal point of the Winter Carnival activities.











A Funicular Railway connects the upper and lower towns.






A quick side trip is to take the ferry across the river to Levis for the view of the Chateau high on the cliff above the river. The ferry uses the former VIA Levis station which was once a stop for the Ocean and Chaleur.






That line is now abandoned and they use the freight by-pass south of the city. Here’s a view looking over to the Chateau from Levis back in the 1970s.






Sunday evening, I made my way back to Gare du Palais for the 17:30 departure of VIA #27.











Again service began with drinks from the bar cart followed by dinner:

_Appetizer_

_Vietnamese carrot salad with marinated shrimp._

_ _

_Bowtie Pasta_

_served with marinara sauce and braised lentils._

_ _

_or_

_ _

_Tortilla Crusted Tilapia with Chipotle and Lime_

_served with saffron rice, broccoli and carrots._

_ _

_or_

_ _

_Chicken Stuffed with Ricotta and Spinach_

_served with red skin mashed potatoes and vegetable medley._

_ _

_All meals are served with a selection of bread._

_ _

_Dessert_

_Apple Tarte Tatin_

I had the Pasta and the wine glass was continuously topped up. This was followed by an Apple Tart for desert along with a coffee service. Shortly afterwards, a plate of VIA’s signature Chocolate Truffles were passed around. We continued to roll for Montreal and using my GPS we were consistently in the high 90s. We did slow for a meet with the combined Ocean/Chaleur and arrived in Saint-Hyacinthe about 15 min early where we had to wait for time. About an hour after dinner, another pass of the bar-cart, this time offering a liqueur and I had a Grand-Marnier…..It was just so nice to sit back, mellow-out in the quiet car and watch the lights as we approached Montréal.

Again I stayed in Montreal and was back at Gare Centrale for VIA #31 at 6:45 the next morning. After another hot breakfast we arrived in Ottawa 5 minutes early at 8:45. I was quickly onto OC Ttransit and at my desk at 9:10.

Link to photo album:

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghCBNS/QuebecC...feat=directlink


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing report! I am drooling over those food options!


----------



## 3rdcook (Feb 15, 2010)

My only experience with VIA was in 1995 . I went from Winnipeg to Toronto on the Canadian using a "roomette " . Then went on to Montreal by their corridor train . The overall food , service and condition of equipment was superb . If I get a chance , I'll definitely do it again .

On the first leg of my journey, from Winnnipeg , we were delayed by a freight derailment and had to make a detour . We were originally scheduled to arrive in Toronto during the early evening . With the reroute , we arrived there about 3AM . Rather than have the sleeping passengers detrain at this hour , they just let us sleep in and have a complimentary breakfast as well .

Now that is making lemonade out of lemons !


----------



## acelafan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, Amtrak's sister in different colors! Seriously, thanks for the report. I visited Wikipedia to learn about VIA. I was surprised to hear how their boarding process tends to be very strict and confining (assigning you to certain coaches and having to line up for almost an hour beforehand, for example). I'll Amtrak over that, but the VIA food sounds _really_ enticing!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 15, 2010)

the wi-fi is free cause there having problems. check vias website. sense there having connection issues its free until its fixed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 16, 2010)

Usual first rate job, trip report and pics! Made me feel like I was on the trains contemplating what to order as the VIA dream coach rolled down the line! Thanks, send us more!


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Feb 16, 2010)

acelafan said:


> ............I visited Wikipedia to learn about VIA. I was surprised to hear how their boarding process tends to be very strict and confining (assigning you to certain coaches and having to line up for almost an hour beforehand, for example). I'll Amtrak over that, but the VIA food sounds _really_ enticing!


Not strict and confining at all……don’t believe everything Wikipedia tells you!

There’s nothing requiring you to line up an hour in advance but you might want to in the larger stations such as Montreal and Toronto and especially on Fridays and Sundays on the more popular trains so you do get the seats you want: together, an aisle or next to a window.

But a lot of trains have assigned seating anyway so really no need to line up at all…..you pick the seat you want when you buy your ticket so you already have a seat number…..just show up 10 minutes before departure and go.

On some trains you are assigned to certain cars so a car or a group of seats will empty out and be vacant when a train arrives into say London or Kingston……large on route cities that generate a lot of passengers.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 16, 2010)

NS VIA FAN said:


> Not strict and confining at all……don’t believe everything Wikipedia tells you!


Point taken! Thanks for the clarification. I plan to ride VIA in the future, for sure.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 20, 2010)

Great report, great pictures. Thanks.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 20, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> the wi-fi is free cause there having problems. check vias website. sense there having connection issues its free until its fixed.


How is "sense there" easier to type than "since they're"?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 20, 2010)

find something else to do other then playing school teacher.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 20, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> find something else to do other then playing school teacher.


Nothing more im-po-tent than teaching recalcitrant youth.........

So, "since when is it.............."?


----------



## KayBee (Feb 21, 2010)

It makes no sense to use sense instead of since, since "sense" and "since", even though pronounced identically, have very different meanings. :lol: 

I kid the wolverine... could not help myself


----------

